# John deere 270 vs John deere275



## jbordeniii (Jan 6, 2016)

I am going to look at two used disc mowers one is a 270 JD the other is a 275 dose anyone have any insight in these two is one better than the other any advice would be great thanks.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Both built by Kuhn. The 275 is the later model and definitely more desirable as it has shear protected discs (sorta works) and the pinion bearing assemblies can be removed without splitting the cutterbar.


----------



## MFSuper90 (Jun 26, 2015)

JD 270 is the same as my Kuhn 77hd. I bought it for $2200 and put over $3000 into repairs when it was all said and done. Sold it for $1200 when another disc bearing went. Parts are expensive any bearing that goes out requires splitting of the entire bar and is a 2 day job for sure. Parts took a couple days to find me too. I'd stay clear of a 270 Deere or GMD 77


----------



## jbordeniii (Jan 6, 2016)

I picked up a 275 this weekend looks to be in pretty good shape thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## cannonball (Jun 23, 2012)

jbordeniii said:


> I am going to look at two used disc mowers one is a 270 JD the other is a 275 dose anyone have any insight in these two is one better than the other any advice would be great thanks.


Have worn out 3 gmd 700 generation 2 which is a 275, in My opinion Kuhn are the best or Deere (Kuhn painted green) I have never sheared a cutter head and never had one with shear that I know of...The Kuhn GMD 280 has the protective shear on it...the 275 can change the cutter heads without taking bar apart ...but in the 3 I wore out never had a cutter bearing go out...just changed gear oil as said...might have helped that I had 2 Tractors running cutters and mowed in the morning. I figured the Dew helped cool the bar...


----------

